# posting pics



## shootemup (Nov 30, 2008)

hey could someone pm me and tell me how to post a pic. I went pheasant hunting with my dad today and i got some great pics of us and the dog.


----------



## Travis R. Bullock (Jul 25, 2008)

pm sent


----------

